
Ars Technica guide to the coronavirus – updated daily at 3pm EDT - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/dont-panic-the-comprehensive-ars-technica-guide-to-the-coronavirus/
======
nick_kline
The [https://SeattleTimes.com](https://SeattleTimes.com) is a great place to
read about what's happening in Seattle covid-19 news as it happens. They
turned off their normal paywall around this issue.

The daily link has a different url each day but it's on the front page too -
[https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/coronavirus...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/coronavirus-daily-news-update-march-14-what-to-know-today-about-
covid-19-in-the-seattle-area-washington-state-and-the-nation/)

